# Could a lizard eat a commen froglet?



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, ive heard of some mad things on this feeder forums, like feeding deceased kittens to snakes, but you all know froglets right? A fully developed frog but only a few centimetres long as it only just become a proper frog. Could these be fed to a lizard if calcium dusted? it would be a good imvestment as we got millions in our pond at the moment.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know how they stack up nutrition-wise, or toxin-wise, but they are vertebrates, which mean they come under the same heading as feeding live mice etc to reptiles. It's a very grey area as to whether or not it's actually legal, and is frowned upon by the majority of people involved with reptiles in the UK.

As with all WC feeders, there's the risk of bioaccumulation of toxins / pesticides, as well as the possibility of them carrying parasites. Depending on the species, if they are native UK wildlife, they may well be protected by law against deliberate killing - and feeding them to a pet would constitute killing them...


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

With the dangers animals such as Frogs and Toads are facing i'd have thought anyone with a brain would be against feeding them to a lizard just for the sake of it, ie when perfectly good other food would be available.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

why on earth would you want to?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

I wouldnt dude , uk amphibs are under threat of dieing out from this fungal disease spreading thoughout the uk , id stick with more conventional feeders from pet stores/ reptiles stores etc


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

fungal disease, anyways, i only really came on here for your opinions, i always knew froga and toads have some sort of biotoxin, and i was against the whole idea, it would just be convient at the time of year though, for some reason all my crickrts seem to dies of quickly around summer, it may be the heat.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

I Will Hunt You Down!!!


----------



## beardymadmad (Apr 13, 2008)

what on earth are you talkin about redeyedanny he doesnt know and is just asking you a quetion if hes not aloud he wont cause he will knw the consiquences soo just give him a simple yes or no answer!


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Could they? Yes

Would it be good for your lizard? No probably not

Should you do it? Definately not as long as the lizard will eat anything else leave the poor endangered frogs alone.


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

i never knew common frogs were endangered.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Frilled13 said:


> i never knew common frogs were endangered.


they arent as far as i know:?


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

luke123 said:


> they arent as far as i know:?


British Amphibians

scroll down to the title *Protection of Amphibians*


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

commanderamanda said:


> British Amphibians
> 
> scroll down to the title *Protection of Amphibians*


well they arent endangered around me is all i can say


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

commanderamanda said:


> British Amphibians
> 
> scroll down to the title *Protection of Amphibians*


The only 'officially' endangered species are the Natterjack Toad and The Great Crested Newt. Which it states on the page you linked


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

id say 100% no like the others... for various reasons.. the least not being whats the point of the risk...


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

they are as common as hell around me, i get as much as 20 at a time in my pond. But one of my dog takes his murderous toll whenever he can.


----------



## WelshBoa (Apr 12, 2008)

You should be grateful then that you have this kind of wildlife using your garden. Would love to have frogs in mine.


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just build a pond and they literally stapede to it in summer and spring.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

*Just wanted to revive this thread.*

I wanted to revive this thread to try and get a proper answer as I have a wc Malagasy Blonde Hognose and she is being a pain in the bum about feeding. One of her natural prey items back in Madagascar is the humble frog. I understand that catching and feeding her frogs from the wild is a no no and I would not want to run the risk of parasites and definately do not want to make life harder than it already is for our slimy little friends. 

My question is this. If I got hold of some frog spawn from a friends garden pond and reared the tadpoles/froglets/frogs up to a suitable size would they be safe to feed to the hoggie to get her feeding regularly? I know that I would have control over parasites, disease, fungal infection, etc but does the common frog have any natural form of defensive toxin?


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

many in my country feed frogs to snakes. some have no problem, but some do get the snake died. it's up to you to take the risk. i know that some frog have some defense mechanism, and that might be dangerous. if the snake won't eat pinkies or mice, try live lizard first. still wont? try the frog but there's always the risk of that


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

teiryklav said:


> many in my country feed frogs to snakes. some have no problem, but some do get the snake died. it's up to you to take the risk. i know that some frog have some defense mechanism, and that might be dangerous. if the snake won't eat pinkies or mice, try live lizard first. still wont? try the frog but there's always the risk of that


you'll get burnt at the stack for suggesting using anoles(lizards) as livefood here. It's done a lot in America but we're more conservative for some reason.:lol2:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> you'll get burnt at the stack for suggesting using anoles(lizards) as livefood here. It's done a lot in America but we're more conservative for some reason.:lol2:


I read about using those and must admit that I was looking at them in the rep store the other day. I don't know if I could do it though cos I like Anoles :lol2:. I posted a thread in the lizard section asking for unwanted eggs a few days ago. Just thinking that if I can gradually wean her over on to pinkies/fluffs then it'll be worthwhile and they won't have died in vain.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

An old vivarist's trick is to rub a live lizard over a pinky to impart the smell- the major advantage (to the lizard) is that if it's done gently enough, it gets to STAY alive, and to you, that gradually the snake will get used to pinkies. Think about it.


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

Frilled13 said:


> i never knew common frogs were endangered.


 me neither!:gasp:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

I just read that they are covered by the Wildlife and thingy stuff Act 1981.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

C.Bruno said:


> me neither!:gasp:


Then you both need to keep up with the news- there has been a widespread die-off of resident populations- sometimes attributed to climate change, sometimes to a bacterial or fungal disease. In either case, frogs are not breeding to previous levels.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Paulusworm said:


> . If I got hold of some frog spawn from a friends garden pond and reared the tadpoles/froglets/frogs up to a suitable size


Where are you going to get frogspawn from at this time of year? They won't breed again til next March!



joeyboy said:


> you'll get burnt at the stack for suggesting using anoles(lizards) as livefood here. It's done a lot in America but we're more conservative for some reason.:lol2:


There's no difference in breeding anoles for food to breeding mice. It's just peoples perception!



Ron Magpie said:


> Then you both need to keep up with the news- there has been a widespread die-off of resident populations- sometimes attributed to climate change, sometimes to a bacterial or fungal disease. In either case, frogs are not breeding to previous levels.


Whilst this is true, they are still not 'endangered'! They are however protected by the bill mentioned above!

Grass snakes eat a lot of common frogs without ill effect, but personally I wouldn't recommend feeding any WC prey to your snakes due to the toxin/parasite risk.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Grond said:


> Where are you going to get frogspawn from at this time of year? They won't breed again til next March!


Yes, I know that. She is a force feeder at the moment. What I am doing is called "planning ahead".





Grond said:


> There's no difference in breeding anoles for food to breeding mice. It's just peoples perception!


 Hence the reason why I stated that I'm not sure if I could because I like Anoles.





Grond said:


> Whilst this is true, they are still not 'endangered'! They are however protected by the bill mentioned above!
> 
> Grass snakes eat a lot of common frogs without ill effect, but personally I wouldn't recommend feeding any WC prey to your snakes due to the toxin/parasite risk.


But they very probably soon will be endangered due to the health problems that the current frog population is facing. I think I read somewhere about an illness called "red leg". Again as I stated I will not be feeding wc prey items. The snake in question is wc not the prey items which are being fed to her.

What's with all the exclaimation marks? Comes across as a little stroppy to be honest.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Paulusworm said:


> What's with all the exclaimation marks? Comes across as a little stroppy to be honest.


I find it highly amusing that you think exclamation marks are stroppy!!!!

No stroppyness intended, I was just passing on information!


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

In that case I apologise Grond : victory:. Exclaimation marks, Caps lock and :bash: / :whip: smileys seem to be the weapons of choice for flamers/pitchfork types on here. 

I've been up to my local today looking at setting up an Anole colony to supply feeders for her. We've got a 5 drawer, skinny chest of drawers that will convert to a nice arboreal viv for them so hopefully problem solved. I'm on the lookout for an old butler sink or something that I can sink into the flowerbed so the native amphibian wildlife has somewhere to hang out.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Paulusworm said:


> In that case I apologise Grond : victory:. Exclaimation marks, Caps lock and :bash: / :whip: smileys seem to be the weapons of choice for flamers/pitchfork types on here.
> 
> I've been up to my local today looking at setting up an Anole colony to supply feeders for her. We've got a 5 drawer, skinny chest of drawers that will convert to a nice arboreal viv for them so hopefully problem solved. I'm on the lookout for an old butler sink or something that I can sink into the flowerbed so the native amphibian wildlife has somewhere to hang out.


I wouldn't enjoy killing anoles for feeders, but then again, I don't enjoy killing the mice! Needs must, I suppose.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Hopefully she will take a rat pup after scenting it with eau de anole and I won't have to.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Paulusworm said:


> Hopefully she will take a rat pup after scenting it with eau de anole and I won't have to.


Hope it works! My wife hates me for killing the mice. She likes them much more than the snakes! She'd probably feel the same about anoles as well.


----------

